# Will it ever go away?



## ArisMomma (Jan 24, 2010)

So I've been dealing with DP and DR off and on for a few years, it's been bad again recently. I've worked through it for the most part then today *BOOM* there it was again for no apparent reason. I start worrying because my surroundings dont look real then I start worrying "what if I'm losing myself, what if I go crazy, what if I hurt someone, what if I detach completely from myself" and it makes it really hard to focus on anything but. Is this normal? Is it curable ever?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

ArisMomma said:


> So I've been dealing with DP and DR off and on for a few years, it's been bad again recently. I've worked through it for the most part then today *BOOM* there it was again for no apparent reason. I start worrying because my surroundings dont look real then I start worrying "what if I'm losing myself, what if I go crazy, what if I hurt someone, what if I detach completely from myself" and it makes it really hard to focus on anything but. Is this normal? Is it curable ever?


The feelings that you are experiencing are all part of DP/DR.You will Not lose yourself,you are not going crazy,you will not hurt someone and you will not detach completely from yourself.But,is this curable?
Good question,difficult answer.Some have already recovered,some will recover and some seem to have it chronically.I belong to the group that has it chronically,I've had it for 6 years and benzodiazepines are what make me function.Lets hope your situation to be different and you can get recovered.
Anyway,there are two great posts here in the forum by members who have recovered.

Below,please find the links for those two posts:

http://www.dpselfhel..._1&#entry173540
by tommygunz - 1st. post of the topic - its about a supplement regimen that has already helped tommy and others towards recovery

http://www.dpselfhel...ears-heres-how/
by Guest_phasedout24 - 1st.post of the topic - it's a post with lots of tips and good advices for DP'D people to cope better in their daily life basis.

I hope that these two posts can be of help to you

All the best


----------

